# (برنامج اوتوكاد AutoCaD 2008 كاملا للتحميل الان)



## ايمن جمال (3 يناير 2008)

الرابط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aKugmJqqZqyh4palY7KWlJWiY62enJs=3

هذا الرابط يا اعزائي يحتوي على ملف به 

الاجزاء الثمانية للبرنامج Autocad 2008 لتحميه كاملا في 8 روابط 
ذلك لانكم تعلمون حجم برنامج Autocad 2008 full version طبعا

مع تحياتي

المهندس / ايمن جمال

ووفقكم الله ولا تنسوا الردود


----------



## المساح10 (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (4 يناير 2008)

فعلا برنامج رائع جدا ومشكورين على المجهود المبذول من قبلكم ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم والرقي وجزاك الله كل خير على المساعدة للمنتدي


----------



## ايمن جمال (6 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا اخوتي الكرام 

مع تحياتي 

المهندس / ايمن جمال


----------



## alaagoda (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت الكراك فقط
وطريقة التركيب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

والله برنامج ممتاز جدا وبس اضيف معلومة صغيرة ممكن يفتح الملف من السي دي علي طول وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الترهوني (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (15 مارس 2008)

مشكوووور على جهدك.


----------



## hosny77 (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي رفعك البرنامج وأيه هي الفروق الجوهرية بينه و بين ال أوتوكاد 2007


----------



## القويضى (17 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالعمل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ايمن ابوبكر (29 مارس 2010)

_شكرا وبارك الله فيكم ولكم_


----------



## ايمن ابوبكر (29 مارس 2010)

_شكرا وبارك الله فيكم ولكم_​


----------



## abed22 (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز لكن هل البرنامج يشمل AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2008
ام انه فقط Land Desktop


----------



## هشوم فضة (10 مارس 2011)

يسلمووو والله


----------



## mdto (10 مارس 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## حسين داود سلمان (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن برنمج اوتوكاد


----------



## حسين داود سلمان (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن برنامج اوتوكاد 2008


----------



## abdelhameid (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kall62 (22 مارس 2013)

اللة يرحم ويرزق كل من يشارك فى الموقع لانها تحل مشاكل كثيرة مع جزيل الشكر لكل الاخوان


----------



## mohamed2025 (30 يوليو 2013)

merci..........


----------



## mohamed2025 (1 أغسطس 2013)

merci


----------



## mohamed2025 (3 أغسطس 2013)

merci........


----------

